# what to do during the cold?



## Hunter (Jul 28, 2017)

so it's almost autumn and soon winter as we know. its only the start of september but here we're all already freezing our asses off. is there anything special i gotta do to my cockatiel to keep her warm? we're gonna get a heater to keep us warm but i dont know how she will be with the heater


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

As long as your heater is bird safe and you keep the room sufficiently warm, your tiel should be fine  watch for fluffed feathers, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Do you have a room thermometer or anything you can monitor the rooms temperature with? Even a little stick on one for vivariums? I don't know where you live but I live in the UK and my birds live in an outside aviary with no heat source. My birds have a solid roof and an internal area they can go into if they feel cold and so far I've not lost a single cockatiel to cold weather. They even still bath in cold weather!


----------



## Hunter (Jul 28, 2017)

SilverSage said:


> As long as your heater is bird safe and you keep the room sufficiently warm, your tiel should be fine  watch for fluffed feathers, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i cant seem to find any bird proof heaters online, only one on amazing but i wanna see if theres one locally that i can purchase


----------



## Hunter (Jul 28, 2017)

Fran.bath89 said:


> Do you have a room thermometer or anything you can monitor the rooms temperature with? Even a little stick on one for vivariums? I don't know where you live but I live in the UK and my birds live in an outside aviary with no heat source. My birds have a solid roof and an internal area they can go into if they feel cold and so far I've not lost a single cockatiel to cold weather. They even still bath in cold weather!


i dont own one but do i need to buy one? i dont have anyplace warm in the house for my birds to go to when they feel cold, just fluff up their feathers but its gonna be too cold for that soon so i want something like a bird proof heater


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*cold*

An electric space heater should be fine for your bird. I use one in my bathroom and it warms it up nicely with no smell. I would stay away from anything that might give off fumes, like kerosene or gas. Even with an electric heater I would run it in an open area first. Sometimes new heaters give of a little bit of a smell until any chemicals from manufacturing burn off. You could also try a ceramic heater like they use for reptiles. If you can put a light fixture above your bird's cage, screw in a ceramic heater above a perch and the bird can get warm under that.


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

The heater bulbs and ceramic ones are great ideas as they heat up a large area for low cost. If you worry about your temperatures I would certainly buy a thermometer for the room. How cold are you thinking it will get? My birds live in temperatures just below zero and they are fine. Surely your home is insulated? Do you have radiators in your home? I don't know what houses are like in different countries but I'm in the uk and we have insulated brick walls and then water filled radiators that are on timers to come on at night and we used to have an indoor bird but she was fine during winter. Also covering the birds cage at night will help hold heat in


----------



## Hunter (Jul 28, 2017)

it already gets freezing and its still technically summer for me
i will try to order some heat perches tho


----------

